# 8 Games



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

*Salvation or Relegation?*​
*Will Shearer Keep Newcastle in the Premier Leauge*

YES1125.58%NO613.95%Couldn't care less (for Mac)2660.47%


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

8 games to save the Toon!

Can he do it?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Typical Geordies, living in a dream world again :lol:

That being said they are slightly better placed than some, if they can tread water they might be ok so I'll say they stay up but only just.

B.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The stupid should have appointed Shearer earlier

He's their best chance


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Griff said:


> The stupid should have appointed Shearer earlier
> 
> He's their best chance


+1,He is a legend not just in newcastle but football in general


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i think hes their only hope .i hope he does well he will make a good manager and he hates the tool thats in charge of man u so that will be good.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Glad to see I`m not the only one who couldn`t care less :lol:

Football? :huh:

(or any sport for that matter)

I`d rather watch paint dry :artist: :tongue2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I voted yes - there are far worse teams in that part of the Premiership and they WILL play for him...

Now lets get to REAL issue here...will Liverpool win the title for the 19th time and stop the enemy from going level peggings?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A bit off topic but his makes interesting reading

The numbers

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Football_records_in_England


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

You didn't have a vote for "who the f***s shearer?" :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Why appoint a player with no experience of managing a club to try and get you out the sh*t. It's a no lose situation for him either way, but a *big* risk for the club. We hear about the 'bounce' teams get when a new man in appointed but that does not always happen.

Whether they stay up or not I have no idea. depends on the others down there as well.

Good luck to him.

Alasdair


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

David, go north of Darlington and say that! :lol:

I agree it's a no loose situation for Shearer. If they stay up he's an even bigger god, if they go down it wasn't his fault. He's got rid of the despised Wise (which is all Keegan wanted) so that's a start in the right direction. Let's be honest he hasn't been appointed for his managerial experience, it's a desperate last throw of the dice for Ashley. I hope it does come off, life in this house if they go down will be hell!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Having seen the run in, he has two hopes.

Bob Hope and No Hope.

I will miss his slapstick wit though if he isn't on Match Of The Day on Saturdays for the run-in.

Good job Gary 'I'm a smug comedy genius' Lineker is there with his own brand of fun.

Greg.


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

If he's good enough to keep Newcastle in the Premiership, can we have him next season to get Leeds promoted please? :lol: No, i'm afraid i respect Alan but the only time he'll walk on water is if the pitch gets flooded. :blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I notice the majority are voting `Couldn`t care less` :tongue2:

Football v paint drying, no contest :lol:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Jedadiah said:


> If he's good enough to keep Newcastle in the Premiership, can we have him next season to get Leeds promoted please? :lol:


You a long sufferer as well then Jed??? :cry2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I notice the majority are voting `Couldn`t care less` :tongue2:
> 
> Football v paint drying, no contest :lol:


It is a beautiful game Mac, honestly, if there was no football, life would lose all meaning for me 

Taking my lad training tonight.

I am playing 5 a-side tomorrow morning (Duvel permitting)

Watching Bradford City tomorrow afternoon.

Match of the Day tomorrow night.

Watching lad play Sunday morning.

Watch pub game Sunday afternoon.

:thumbup:

Newcastle have a rubbish squad, can't see what Shearer can do with them, they don't have an easy run-in either, but Shearer can't lose whatever happens. Don't like 'em anyway, used to live in Washington and the Mackems are much nicer folk, IMO


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't really care. I'm much more concerned about Barnseleeee h34r: .

Still. It's been worth watching MOTD just to see Man. U. disintergrating  .


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Glad to see I`m not the only one who couldn`t care less :lol:


Me neither! :thumbsup:

And just to prove it...I voted for all three :tongue2: ...'cause whoever set this poll up, chose the wrong options (checkboxes instead of radio buttons). :bb:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Is it just me, did I get the impression that Shearer didn't look as happy as maybe he should have on the tv last night ????


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see I`m not the only one who couldn`t care less :lol:
> ...










Tanks for highlighting that Paul (I'd ticked the allow multiple answers box by mistake)

I also deleted 1 vote from the no and couldn't care less options as I know you really meant to vote yes :lol: :tongue2:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

a good start for big al 7 games left i bet he wished he didnt bother now .


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stoke, Spurs, Portsmouth & Boro are all winable imho.

Assuming the baggies are down it's probably gonna be 2 of the 3 NE clubs that go down with them!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I also deleted 1 vote from the no and couldn't care less options as I know you really meant to vote yes :lol: :tongue2:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Stoke, Spurs, Portsmouth & Boro are all winable imho.
> 
> Assuming the baggies are down it's probably gonna be 2 of the 3 NE clubs that go down with them!


Stoke and Pompey have been fighting all season, it's to late to start fighting now, they won't get anything better than a draw from those games. Think Spurs will beat then too, so...........they are down, not as funny as Leeds going down but funny all the same :thumbup:

They need some proper man management skills, motivation like.


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Well lads you talk a good game but look at the score 18 to9 :artist:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry John but

*TOON 3 - BORO 1* :clap:

they could both still go down though


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

pg tips said:


> they could both still go down though


...here's to hoping! :cheers:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

> *NEWCASTLE FANS TO PRETEND CHAMPIONSHIP IS PREMIER LEAGUE*
> 
> With Sir Alan Shearer's team now firmly in the relegation zone, United fans have drawn-up plans to pretend the Championship is now the Premier League.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well by tea time Sunday it will be all over

the table

......................pts......gd

Sunderland......36.....-19

Hull.................35.....-24

-----------------------------

Newcastle........34.....-18

M'Boro.............32.....-28

WBA................31.....-37

WBA are down, Boro need a win at West Ham and need Hull and Newcastle to loose and need to overhaul the 4 goals goal difference on Hull

Newcastle are at Villa (6th and in europa next year but can still get 5th)

Hull are at home to champions Man utd and Sunderland are also at home to chelski safe in 3rd

So the last relegation places may be decided by the fact Man utd will rest players as they have the European cup final on Wednesday and Chelsea may rest players as they have the FA cup final on the following Saturday.

Personally I think Boro and the Toon are now doomed!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> *Personally I think Boro and the Toon are now doomed!*


They have God on their side, I just saw it on the telly

A Geordie Vicar saying prayers and a load of dumb Smoggies at the airport going to Lourdes for the weekend 

How can they fail.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

oh dear, oh dear, oh dear

:rofl:

Bring on Scunthorpe! :clap:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like the God angle didn't work :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

at least will stop the "we deserve to be in the premier league" and the "we're more special then any other team" oh, and not forgetting the "you can't understand what it's like unless you live up here"........ive had it up to here with the toon fans giving me grief, especially when west ham nearly went down a few years ago.......they aint been so mouthy now in work


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm off up to Newcastle in the morning! Should be fun. I wonder how cheap they'll be flogging the shirts in the club shop? :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I voted after the end of the season does that count?????

Oh and I got it right :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Shearer was a bit speechless earlier on the TV tonight when asked if he knew what was happening at the TOON, seems they are doing just fine with out him :lol:

0 - 3 up at half time and looking better than they've ever done for a while. Keep it up and it looks like they'll bounce back up to the big time easily.


----------

